# Monark super twin. Is it right?



## Motobike1940 (May 1, 2021)

Is this correct? What's missing? Here are some pictures. Thanks. Have tank.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 1, 2021)

A tank


----------



## catfish (May 1, 2021)

Looks like all you need is a tank. Maybe a few small things that can't be seen, Like the chain. But this is a great start!


----------



## 50sville (Jan 30, 2022)

Love to find one that Complete! Sweet!


----------



## Motobike1940 (Jan 30, 2022)

Yeah, I got pretty lucky.  This Monark was sitting in the back of a bicycle shop in Chicago for quite awhile. I live in Eastern PA. I discovered it on Craigslist.  Imagine that!  I know it needs a choke rod. The fuel tank is the original one. It needs better mounting tabs. The motor is original and correct.  It has good compression. The wheels have been re-nickled. As per original. The bike is in original condition.  Very few things have been touched. I will not touch the paint. It probably needs a new coil.  I am not sure that spark is present. I have found several gentlemen willing to help me with knowledge, information and parts. 

Thanks for reading my posts.


----------



## whizzerbug (Jan 31, 2022)

i love unrestored bikes   the gas tanks are the best looking ever  missing are the belt and flywheel covers ,twist grip,you should be able to find all the parts that are missing  nice score


----------



## 50sville (Feb 14, 2022)

Let me know if you want to sell! Thanks Roy


----------



## toyman (Feb 14, 2022)

You also need a belt cover.I made a few.PM me if interrested.


----------



## toyman (Feb 14, 2022)

You also need a flywheel cover and backing plate.Plus throttle control rubber cover.Can help you there too.


----------



## toyman (Feb 14, 2022)

Gooseneck it wrong.I probably have one of those too.Taillight is a modified whizzer Hall light or a small E.A.battery powered light


----------



## toyman (Feb 14, 2022)

Lastly the headlight is a ball light mounted on the front fender


----------

